# VSL for lost newbies :-)



## 3DC (Jun 23, 2021)

As advised here I checked thoroughly Spitfire Audio, ProjectSAM, EastWest and other big publishers. Each of them have nice professional products for future "pro" wannabe on tight budget. Something decent to start with and then build from there.

Its now time to check VSL but they have so much stuff I really don't know where to start. Libraries, software, players...honestly I am totally lost. 
Can you guys please suggest to me absolute minimal essentials for VSL in terms of software and libraries. What would be a perfect starter pack for 1000$ so I can compare it with other libraries. I am really interested how VSL stands against BBC SO PRO and EW HOO price range.


----------



## SteveWatson (Jun 23, 2021)

I am in a similar situation, having regrouped into the virtual orchestration world over the last 18 months especially -- you can get the "Free" Big Bang Orchestra when you buy their $16 Vienna Key (which I believe you will need to activate all their products) or you can really get a great deal by going for VEP7 (Vienna Ensemble Pro) which includes their "Epic Orchestra" -- great tutorial on that here:


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jun 24, 2021)

It's simpler than it looks. VSL have 4 product lines:

VI series (let's call them old VSL) - recorded dry in silent stage, absolutely perfect player included, option to upgrade to player pro, you need a bit of a knowledge on positioning instruments in space (via reverb, EQ or other), huge amount of instruments, sections, articulations. With 1K I'd go for symphonic cube standard (or wait for sale and go with full, not sure if sale will happen anytime soon though). To get rid of positioning / reverb hassle you can get MirX extensions that automagically places instruments in chosen space.

Synchron libraries - workhorse ambient libraries recorded in Synchron Stage with multi microphone setup, newest ones, great player included, not completed yet (no Woodwinds or Brass recorded in Synchron Stage yet in Synchron line, you have WW and brass in BBO line below)

Big Bang orchestra - modular set of larger ensembles recorded in Synchron Stage

Synchronized libraries - older VI instrument libraries ported to Synchron Player with built in reverb and placed in Synchron Stage space via convolution to work well with true synchron recordings. Reverb is removable.

I prefer Vienna instruments player vs synchron player but both are incredibly powerful pieces of software.

Plus you can get a refund (2 week window) if you don't like library you bought, no risk involved then.


----------



## veranad (Jun 24, 2021)

Have you read this? Ben works at VSL.






Help me choosing from the Vienna Symphonic Library catalog


I just love how every Vienna Symphonic Library's product sounds! However, I find it very difficult to orient myself in the vast catalog of instruments available. It's really confusing to me, and I'd love some help to make a more informed decision. I don't want to sound disrespectful to others'...




vi-control.net





I hope this helps.


----------



## Lucindus (Jun 24, 2021)

Their Synchron-ized Special Edition is pretty much exactly what you're looking for. You can select individual volumes (1 and 2 are a good minimum starting set) and then expand from there, either upgrading to the "full" Synchron-ized libraries (with more articulations over the Special Edition) or getting more Special Edition volumes to have more instruments.

The ensemble approach of their Big Bang Orchestra stuff is also a great (and very cheap) next step if you find that you like the VSL sound. But look at the SE volumes first.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jun 24, 2021)

Lucindus said:


> Their Synchron-ized Special Edition is pretty much exactly what you're looking for. You can select individual volumes (1 and 2 are a good minimum starting set) and then expand from there, either upgrading to the "full" Synchron-ized libraries (with more articulations over the Special Edition) or getting more Special Edition volumes to have more instruments.


One minor thing - Special Editions have less layers, less RR's and they are whole step samples instead of chromatic (non SE VI libraries are chromatic to my knowing). I own few volumes of VI SE libraries and love those very much (sounds great, tons of articulations, works without RAM <- this one needs checking ;D), but now I know I'd prefer to own Cube instead of few SE volumes. And in essence Cube + MirX Synchron is like home made Synchronized version 

But I noticed that Cube cost is actually 1.3k euros (my price is below 1K due to owning SE editions).


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 24, 2021)

I would look at the individual Bing Bang Orchestra modules - all very good, very useful and you can pick and choose depending on what you need most and what attracts you.
Synchron Strings Elite and Pro are very comprehensive, very good professional libraries. Same goes for Synchron Percussion.


----------



## Ben (Jun 24, 2021)

3DC said:


> As advised here I checked thoroughly Spitfire Audio, ProjectSAM, EastWest and other big publishers. Each of them have nice professional products for future "pro" wannabe on tight budget. Something decent to start with and then build from there.
> 
> Its now time to check VSL but they have so much stuff I really don't know where to start. Libraries, software, players...honestly I am totally lost.
> Can you guys please suggest to me absolute minimal essentials for VSL in terms of software and libraries. What would be a perfect starter pack for 1000$ so I can compare it with other libraries. I am really interested how VSL stands against BBC SO PRO and EW HOO price range.


Hi! Feel free to @ me regarding VSL related questions 

The most important question to answer first: What would you like to do?

- If you are interested in getting classical mockups with as many instruments as possible, or detailed orchestration: The SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions are a great starting point.

Volumes 1-3 (excluding the PLUS packages) cost around $1000. It's a crazy amount of instruments you are getting with these, so it's perfectly fine to start with just Volume 1 to see if it suits you and if so get the other volumes.





SYNCHRON-ized SPECIAL EDITIONS - Vienna Symphonic Library


The renowned starter collections of the Vienna Special Edition, adapted to the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Series, and with additional instruments.




www.vsl.co.at






- For an instant big out-of-the-box sound with multi-mic options go for BBO. You will not be able to orchestrate each instrument indicidually, but it's really easy to work with these and the sound is just awesome imo.

My $1000 starter recommendation:

Get the free BBO and skip Andromeda (just to be in budget) -> $0
Dorado (big percussion sounds, if you don't need percussion with that much impact go for Quasar instead) -> € 95
Fornax (big percussion + piano combo, really cool sounds!) -> €95
Hercules (Low Brass) -> €95
Jupiter (Horns a6) -> €95
Kopernikus (Trumpets a4) -> €95
Lyra (High Strings, playing in octaves) -> €95
Musca (Low Strings, playing in octaves) -> €95
Orion (Woodwind Ensembles) -> €195
Phoenix (Pitched solo percussion, upgrade paths to Synchron Percussion available) -> € 95



https://www.vsl.co.at/Product_Overview/BBO_Map



BBO has a lot of interesting libraries to offer, like the Strings FX and the Woodwinds FX libraries - but these simply don't fit in a $1000 bundle without leaving out parts that I consider essential.
But: You can upgrade to the entire BBO bundle at any point later here, paying more or less the difference: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Map/BBO_Bundle
And some of the included libraries, like the separat string sections, allow to upgrade to their full Synchron counterparts - so you can easily expand your collection over time!


----------



## topaz (Jun 24, 2021)

Ben said:


> Hi! Feel free to @ me regarding VSL related questions
> 
> The most important question to answer first: What would you like to do?
> 
> ...


It's all a bit messy to be honest. I wish vsl would just bundle up the old Pro VI player with some packs of solo strings etc. or move on and package up the synchronized versions. having the old VI and New synch is confusing with so many variables to lose/gain.


----------



## Ben (Jun 24, 2021)

topaz said:


> It's all a bit messy to be honest. I wish vsl would just bundle up the old Pro VI player with some packs of solo strings etc. or move on and package up the synchronized versions. having the old VI and New synch is confusing with so many variables to lose/gain.


There is a lot of content so it quickly gets overwhelming, agreed. But be assured, we are working on it!


----------



## Frederick (Jun 24, 2021)

I can imagine someone thinking that VSL is rather expensive and maybe it is. Just keep in mind that with VSL it's not just top quality, they also can be very generous. So perhaps it's also interesting to know they just might do another voucher sale in December which allows you to pay $300 for $400 worth in vouchers. These vouchers won't expire anytime soon and are also valid during sales. Most VSL sales are around 30% off, bundles sometimes less.

E.g.: The BBO bundle might be for sale again for Euro 1690 instead of Euro 1890. Pay with vouchers bought on sale and you'll have it all for about Euro 1290. (It sort of pains me to see someone paying a 1000 Euros for less than half of it, altough it would still be a great purchase.)

And then there's the free extra libraries. With the BBO bundle I got Ymir and Zodiac for free as well as free expansions to Andromeda, Black Eye and Capricorn and who knows what will come next?

If it is mostly strings you are interested in, then I can recommend The Synchron's Strings Bundle. It's Euro 1050 for the standard version - which has less mic positions than the full version, but all the articulations. You'd get: Synchron Strings Pro, Synchron Strings I, Synchron Elite Strings and Synchron FX Strings I. Maybe wait for a sale and go for the full version of the bundle. (About a year ago the price of just Synchron Strings I (full version) was over a 1000 Euros.)

Even better: If you have bought Synchron recorded libraries which are also in a smaller version in BBO, you can buy the BBO bundle for even less: You just won't get the smaller versions of what you already own. E.g.: If you own Synchron Strings Pro (full version?) you won't need BBO T to X.


----------



## topaz (Jun 24, 2021)

Ben said:


> There is a lot of content so it quickly gets overwhelming, agreed. But be assured, we are working on it!


It was quite annoying to see the SE breakouts discontinued. I have SE strings and would of liked to get the + but that is gone and it's very confusing what options there are. at least give the Pro 2 VI player with all updates of the old VI libraries please


----------



## Snarf (Jun 24, 2021)

SteveWatson said:


> Vienna Key


Yep, pretty important detail for VSL is that you need a physical dongle (for now).





Product Overview - Vienna Symphonic Library


The entire product range of the Vienna Symphonic Library – Vienna Instruments and Synchron Series, Starter Editions and Software.




www.vsl.co.at





In particular, you should keep in mind that if your dongle gets lost or stolen, you will need to buy all your VSL libraries again at 50% discount, unless you have their 'protection plan' for 70$ every two years (see FAQ).

Fortunately, VSL has announced they will move towards a iLok cloud option:





VSL Announcement: Moving to iLok Key / Cloud - We are live!


Dear Community, We have some important announcements to make. You can read the post from our CEO, Herb Tucmandl, here in our forum: https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t57384-Moving-from-eLicenser-to-iLok#post302591 Please note that the official discussion will happen at the VSL forum. Here...




vi-control.net


----------



## Ben (Jun 24, 2021)

Snarf said:


> Fortunately, VSL has announced they will move towards a iLok cloud option:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exectly, and in the meantime you will get a 20€ voucher if you buy a vienna key in our webshop - this should cover key + shipping costs.

After the transition to iLok you will get free replacement licenses for the iLok platform, which can be used in combination with the iLok Cloud (no USB-key required) or an iLok USB key.


----------



## zedmaster (Jun 24, 2021)

Snarf said:


> Yep, pretty important detail for VSL is that you need a physical dongle (for now).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof..!! About time they change that imo.


----------



## Ben (Jun 24, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> Oof..!! About time they change that imo.


We are working on it - right now


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 24, 2021)

Ben said:


> We are working on it - right now


Do you guys need help? (I can be paid by granting me access to the entire library!).


----------



## SlHarder (Jun 24, 2021)

At the end of the day the 14 day no hassle withdrawal policy sets VSL apart from many of the other major library publishers. And they offer 30 day demos of many new products.

Not many mentions of VSL in the "libraries I've regretted buying but cannot return or sell" threads.


----------



## Ben (Jun 24, 2021)

@3DC I know how you feel - I was (and still am) a hobby musician when I purchased my first VSL libraries a few years back. It is quite a huge amount of things that are available, but I hopw my "quide" posted above was helpful. If not, or if you have additional questions feel free to ask me here or via PM!


----------



## ptram (Jun 24, 2021)

3DC said:


> We need an entry level "all in one" library, but good enough to sell as pro in early stage of our careers. Once there we can upgrade into high end professional libraries you guys are well known for. So it would be helpful if you could make something really solid with this clear PATH in mind. Ideally something up to 1000$ max.


In my view, the Synchronized Special Edition Vol. 1/+ and 2/+ fits this description very well. There is the full orchestra, with second woodwinds, ensembles, and both orchestral, chamber, solo and huge string ensemble. There are even rare instruments, sometimes unique to VSL. Plus a big organ, rock and jazz instruments, a full set of saxes. And a grand piano that can work well in solo+orchestra pieces.

This is an orchestra that doesn't sound by itself: it is as versatile as a set of oil colors, that you have to dose and blend yourself. Put your idea in, and it plays it back, with great realism. The preset Synchron convolution reverb and level mixing makes the mixing stage easy.

The original samples are old, but they prove how good they were right from the start. VSL has been able to make them enter our times with ease. The software does all the rest: make them play great, and be a pleasant experience.

I don't know if there is an upgrade path from Synchronized Special Edition to the full VI orchestra. This would make your purchase maintain its value if you want to upgrade. And blending Synchronized libraries, or VI libraries + the MIR reverb, with the newer Synchron libraries seems to me to work very well.

Paolo


----------



## sekrit_studios (Aug 27, 2021)

Ben said:


> There is a lot of content so it quickly gets overwhelming, agreed. But be assured, we are working on it!


Too be quite candid, I am struggling with the same (especially as a student attempting to maximize deals right now during Late Aug-September 2021).

If I may interject a VERY quick solution (and I assure you that neither I, nor likely others commenting are intending to demean to the value of hard work going into each and every sample of each library recorded).


That stated, until a clearer/larger scope solution is deployed... Please consider marking each section as below:
Vienna Instruments (Gen 1)
Synchronized (Gen 1.5)
Synchron (Gen 2)
Big Bang Orchestra (Gen 2)
MIR Pro (Gen 2)

Please consider Marking each product as below:
Volume 2 – Extended Orchestra (Gen 1.5)
Synchron Strings Pro (Gen 2)
BASSOON (Gen 1)
BBO Neptune - Tutti Woodwinds (Gen 2)
FLUTE ENSEMBLE (Gen 1)

I assure you that this will save all of us from needing to call/write Sweetwater Sales Reps (or other company reps), and your engagement teams, or other forum members in attempt to figure out what goes where, by simply having an idea as to the generation of Platform & Technology which used within the realm of each product and group.

Right now, to so much as look beneath the pricing section of an item to see "Related Products" and/or "Last Visited", a lost person will only click back on items to become further lost down the proverbial rabbit hole of the "mapping" as the mapping does not provide we customers a "metaphorical" "North/South/East/West".

Providing the Generational demarcations does not/will not devalue the wonderful quality of any works. And, any who seek to add to a Generation 1 tier will either likely:

A.) Have been around long enough to know these things, and not be confused

OR

B.) May be newer, but if they are going to Generation 1, have likely received specific guidance to do so, requiring their specific use-cases.


This frees the rest of us up to BUY, BUY, BUY confidently at VSL, knowing that we are headed in the "Direction" which generally works best for us. :-D



Note: Being new to virtual instruments, I am wondering how others feel about this approach for a "Bridge Solution"?


----------

